# genetics question



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Im possibly get a copper blue check archangel cock bird back from someone i sold him to last year. His sister is the bird i showed a picture of in my previous archangel color thread. She has been bred back to their father. Would it be safe to breed him to the offspring of that pair? He would be an uncle, only closer related. Then i could breed those babies back to the original father, or the grandmother. Does that sound right? basing this off of breeding rabbits and chickens. you can do such breeding's with them as long long as they are bred back to something related further back in the line, or lesser related, like a cousin. His owner says he has developed a good copper/bronze on him and is very dark. i figured if i got him back, he might be useful for my toy stencil line since his color is better then his sisters. thoughts?


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

the bird in question would be a uncle/brother to the two babies i have now.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Chin, 
Instead of asking for him back, ask to borrow him for breeding. That way you both have your birds. 
Logangrmnr


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

They are trading him back for a blue female when, i get one. They already have another one one of my blue checks, which also turned out to be a male. I just want to know if I can breed him to these babies, without getting any messed up birds as a result.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Can anyone answer my question?


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

No you wont have a problem with you inbreeding program. If you trying to set the color trait that's one of the ways to do it. You shouldn't get a pigeon with 3 wings out of the breeding. The only problem sometimes with heavy inbred animals they tend to loose intrest in breeding and or caring for young. That's why you bring an outside cross every now and then, but you have to be very selective or all your hard work gets knocked back 5 years.
Logangrmnr


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks. that's the answer I was looking for. I was thinking id have a chance at getting toy stencils out of a close breeding like that. Since the father of the hen and cock, and babies is a modena bronze toy stencil. or maybe id get modena bronze blue checks. I can always breed some of the offspring of those breedings to some birds out of my blue wing line if their color turns out to be good. 

i can also breed him back to his momma too. since she is a copper blackwing, and he could throw copper black checks, or (hopefully) black wings.


----------

